
Ola and Uber Launch Bike Taxi Services in Bengaluru India - itprofessional4
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/apps/news/ola-and-uber-announce-bike-taxis-pilot-in-bengaluru-809332
======
nonuby
Do they cover ambulance and hospital fees if motorbike taxi is involved in an
accident?

